# sharking tonight??



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

anybody going? might hit up the condo's. got some king and a Spanish.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep Im thinking Spinner and I are hitting Pickens tonight for Jacks and then doing some sharking you have my number. UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Yep Im thinking Spinner and I are hitting Pickens tonight for Jacks and then doing some sharking you have my number. UGLY


 
my phone has been shut off for awhile now. I didn't pay the bill and then dropped it so it broke. we should be on the surf until like 10 tomorrow. my buddy gets tired easy.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yall going to the condos? May be coming out there again! Going to hit up sykes for bait first!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Yall going to the condos? May be coming out there again! Going to hit up sykes for bait first!


should be. trying to get our buddy convinced it isn't storming there. sent him a pic of the cam. he's saying he cant go cuz its storming... which it is... only in Milton.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

hey Nathan idk if we are going to show up. if we do it will be later. my buddy is being... "safe" I guess what be the nicest way to put it.... he doesn't want to get wet.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i want to go...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> i want to go...


 
come on then.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

loading up and heading out.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

any monsters?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I got skunked. don and some guys were still therte when I left so idk about them. Nathan(moganman) didn't catch anything either but he had a run.


----------

